# Silicone makeup sponge?



## Skirk2012 (Jul 16, 2017)

I was wondering if any oil painters have tried using a silicone makeup sponge to smudge/blend your oil crayons rather than killing your fingers and causing blisters. Does it work? If so, does it work better or about the same?


----------



## Luca Amadeus (Jul 23, 2017)

I used silicon sponges before for creating some smooth color transitions. Not exactly a makeup sponge but I think as long as it takes up the paint it should work just fine


----------



## TerenceAlvin (Sep 5, 2021)

I think your silicon sponge idea is great. Why haven't I thought about this before? I'm gonna try it.


----------



## Tasahar (Sep 7, 2021)

I have use the sea sponge, and it's Great!


----------

